# My custom surf fishing cart.....



## stillhunter (Jun 14, 2016)

Made this out of an old aluminum tree stand a friend built for me, some front tires off an old riding mower, 3/4" round stock/washers and pins locate the wheels, stainless ubolts attach it to the stand. I used that heavy cinder block in the cooler to make it balance so the 1 1/4 pvc handle is about weightless......also made a bait station out of an old cutting board and a dog pooper scooper !....the basket has 7 rod holders and the tall pvc pipe sand spike has 2 more smaller sizes inside, I will add another for a total of 6..........I'll post pics on the beach next week and maybe some fish too.


----------

